# Back from ..



## gally (Jun 28, 2010)

two weeks holiday on the south cost of england.. with my 4 boys.. Their mum is clubbing in ibisa with **** knows who.. I came home 4 weeks ago to find that the oldest (15) had been on google all day looking for cheap holidays - I came home with a load of notes all over the house saying we want to go do this you dad... I checked it out and it was a website to holidays on the coast. How could I not take them. So i got a loan and took all 4 of them 4+ - 16. We just had the best time / fishing / messing about / walkng / etc. No stress just fun. But we came home today. And i'm just a mess all the kids are in bed and all in can yhink about is the divorce .. My step son (her son - 14) started crying tonight telling me that he doesnt want to be with his mum but want to stay with me.... My 4 year olds going to get ripped from his pre school... What the **** !!! I really need some advise / support..


----------

